# Simple, clean and minimalistic build



## cole2109 (Apr 6, 2018)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Intel i5 8600K@5100MHzAsus Strix Z370-FHyperX Fury 2x8GB 2666@3200MhzAsus 1080TI Strix@ 2038MHz, 12600MHzAsus Xonar HDAV 1.3 Deluxe PCIeHyperX 240GB SSDToshiba P300 3TBFractal Design R6Phanteks 500mm Black Universal Extension Cable KitEK-Supremacy EVO BLUE EditionEK-CoolStream XE 360EK-ACF Fitting 12/16mm - NickelEK-Vardar EVO 120ER Black (2200rpm)EK-XRES 100 DDC MX 3.2 PWM


----------



## Ephereal (Apr 9, 2018)

That is VERY sleek. 
The vibrant blue against the matt black is very effective.


----------



## phanbuey (May 10, 2018)

voted 9 because this is actually a great high end AND silent system in reality... well executed, clean AF.  Well thought out...

I like it.

No pictures of the radiator/fillcap tho....  SHOW US YOUR MESS!!


----------



## aoirey17 (May 10, 2018)

Impressive, I love how it feels stylish with all that black.


----------



## cole2109 (Jun 16, 2018)

phanbuey said:


> voted 9 because this is actually a great high end AND silent system in reality... well executed, clean AF.  Well thought out...
> 
> I like it.
> 
> No pictures of the radiator/fillcap tho....  SHOW US YOUR MESS!!


Thank man 
I'll add some more pictures when I clean my computer. 

BTW where is that 9


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 16, 2018)

I voted 9/10 because:

Voting again because the first one didn't take? odd..

Might have been a Keyboard to Ground interface error.


----------



## NDown (Apr 9, 2022)

I voted 9/10 because:

because its sleek, what else?


----------

